# Stephen King-based Films



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 31, 2009)

One of the most reknowned horror writers ever has had several of his works turned into films. Some for better and some for worse.

1. Which were the best?

2. Which were the worst?

Also this doesn't just have to be about his horror stories. Anything based on his writings is allowed.

My choices:
1. 
_Carrie_- A true classic.
_The Mist_- King himself said the ending was better so screw all the haters. This movie was all-around awesome.

And there's others but those are the main ones in my head right now.


----------



## Chee (Dec 31, 2009)

Best:
The Shining by Stanley Kubrick
Carrie
Cujo
Christine
The Shawshank Redemption
The Mist

The rest are either shit, or I haven't seen them.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2009)

I heard they cancelled the Dark Tower movie

Those would have been the greatest films ever made.


----------



## Chee (Dec 31, 2009)

I still need to read those books, I hear they are great.


----------



## Lamb (Dec 31, 2009)

*Best*:

_The Shining_: Undeniably better than the book, which makes it even better since it's definitely King's best book too. The art direction, acting, and screenplay all came together. By far one of the greatest films of all time.

_Stand By Me_: The best coming of age film of all time.

_Misery_: Only because Kathy Bates is so fucking hilarious and believable as a psycho bitch. Also the film is very relevant today considering the rabidness of certain book's series fan circle.

Honorable Mention: 

_Hearts in Atlantis_: I've never read the book, so I can't really compare the transition, but the film is one of the most underrated films ever. It's not brilliant, but its quaintness makes it quite lovely.

*Worst*:

_The Dark Half_: Even Timothy Hutton's over the top performance couldn't save this film from the epic level of shit it achieved.

_Christine_: Worst book becomes one of the worst movies, no surprise there.

_Salem's Lot_: A remarkably filmable book that just didn't translate to the film at all. Then again, in retrospect, it doesn't help that the book probably wasn't as good as a younger me wants to make it be.

Honorable Mention:

_It_: His most overrated novel of all time, I mean seriously, the book is just plain fucking bad, but the movie is just a fucking mess.


----------



## raxor (Dec 31, 2009)

I loved 1408, great performances and just a smart film overall. Shining is awesome of course. I kinda liked Pet Cemetery too, creepy kid... Dolan's Caddilac was also good.

Haven't seen many more of his movies. How was The stand?


----------



## Chee (Dec 31, 2009)

The Stand mini-series was awful.



> Hearts in Atlantis: I've never read the book, so I can't really compare the transition, but the film is one of the most underrated films ever. It's not brilliant, but its quaintness makes it quite lovely.



They made that into the movie?

I hated the book, honestly. :|


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 1, 2010)

Carrie
The Shining
Misery
It
Cujo

Those are my favorites off the top of my head.

Does anyone remember that screenplay he wrote about the demonic guy who comes to a town looking for children?


----------



## Blackfish (Jan 1, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Does anyone remember that screenplay he wrote about the demonic guy who comes to a town looking for children?


_Needful Things_?

Read a bunch of his books in junior high because there was a bookstore near my dorm that stocked it cheap but I've actually only watched _The Shining_, and supposedly it's vastly different from the book.

I want to watch _Carrie_.... but I haven't been able to find it.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 1, 2010)

cornflakes said:


> _Needful Things_?
> 
> Read a bunch of his books in junior high because there was a bookstore near my dorm that stocked it cheap but I've actually only watched _The Shining_, and supposedly it's vastly different from the book.
> 
> I want to watch _Carrie_.... but I haven't been able to find it.



I don't think that was it. I'll find it later. And the entire Carrie movie is on Youtube.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rXNbH2KweI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (Jan 1, 2010)

They blur out the tits?


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 1, 2010)

Chee said:


> They blur out the tits?



Nope. 

Speaking of Carrie, anyone seen this before?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LnP3qg_Djk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ethereal (Jan 1, 2010)

The Shawshank Redemption
The Shining
Stand By Me

As for the worst, I haven't seen that many Stephen King adaptations but _Dreamcatcher_ was awful.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 1, 2010)

The Shining and Shawshank Redemption were good. The one I couldn't stand was It


----------



## Bart (Jan 1, 2010)

Shawshank Redemption and the Green Mile.

Hopefully the Dark Tower series will be made, as the fusion of LotR's and The Good The Bad and the Ugly would be utterly fascinating, and let's not forget that King is writing another book in the series, as well as a sequel to the Shining.


----------



## Sen (Jan 1, 2010)

The Green Mile- (So awesome, totally cried ;___
Carrie
Misery although I've only seen parts

I guess worst movies, maybe It since I fell asleep through parts of it   But I didn't think it was totally bad either.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 1, 2010)

Best: Green Mile, Stand by Me, The Shawshank Redemption 

Worst: Dreamcatcher 

Others I liked: It, Misery, Silver Bullet, The Dead Zone, The Running Man


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 1, 2010)

I cannot see Dreamcatcher as the worst.
I loved Mr. Grey.


----------



## Hyouma (Jan 1, 2010)

I liked:
The Shining
The Green Mile
The Shawshank Redemption
Dreamcatcher
Hearts in Atlantis
Salem's Lot (2004 version) (only because of the appearence of Callahan -one of my favorite Dark Tower characters)
Children of the Corn
Carrie
Christine
Misery
Cujo
Pet Semetary
Dolores Claiborne
*Apt Pupil*
The Mist

Didn't like:
The Running Man
Silver Bullet
*Creepshow*
Creepshow 2
It
Sleepwalkers
All Children of the Corn sequels
Thinner
Quicksilver Highway
Secret Window
1408

Bolded is the best and worst imo.

Unfortunately a lot of movies based on Stephen King's stories suck due to low movie budgets. There's more than a few gore B-movies out there. That's why I'm afraid to see Dark Tower movies. They would have to be done properly or not at all. And with all that is going on in that story, it would need a very big budget.


----------



## Slice (Jan 1, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Does anyone remember that screenplay he wrote about the demonic guy who comes to a town looking for children?



It was called "Storm of the century"




The ones i like best are Kubricks version of The Shining and the Shawshank redemption.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 1, 2010)

Green Mile, Stand by Me, Cujo, Carrie, IT(made me hate clowns when i was young)


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 2, 2010)

Slice said:


> It was called "Storm of the century"



Ah, thank you.


----------



## Lamb (Jan 2, 2010)

Chee said:


> They made that into the movie?
> 
> I hated the book, honestly. :|



Yeah, it starred Anthony Hopkins and some kid. It struck me as _Stand By Me_ with a more fantastical premise.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2012)

Dreamcatcher is the worst King Adaptation I have seen.

I also remember some shitty one that used to always be on Showtime.  Sleepwalkers or something.  Cats surrounded some house and attack some incestual aliens.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 29, 2012)

Cronenberg's take on 'The Dead Zone' and 'IT' are the best adaptions of King's work. The only unfortunate part of 'IT' is that they didn't retain the gang-bang sequence, which is one of the most hilariously awesome parts of the book. I hope the new adaption retains that part.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 29, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Good find.  I'm just not that into this one.  I'm sort of surprised they are making it too.  I don't see a lot of earning potential here.  They remade Nightmare on Elm Street, Friday the 13th, the Texas Chainsaw Massacre, and Halloween.  Were any of those even considered financial successes?



The TCM and NMOES remakes were the worst. Zombie's 'Halloween' could've been... I don't know, one of the better remakes, but the 2nd and 3rd acts just fall flat.

Anyway, the difference between this remake for 'Carrie' and all those other titles is Kimberly Pierce. She has a very credible resume of filmography with 'Boys Don't Cry'--although, 'Stop-Loss' was a very average film, mainly due to the poor performance from Ryan Philipee, which she can hardly be blamed for since he sucks in _everything._ But yeah, I don't like the fact that Moretz is playing Carrie... way to naturally attractive for the part.

Ah well, at least Ivana Baquero has a role.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 29, 2012)

Green Mile and Carrie.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 29, 2012)

The film adaption of 'The Green Mile' was just bad... really, really bad.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 30, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I also remember some shitty one that used to always be on Showtime.  Sleepwalkers or something.  Cats surrounded some house and attack some incestual aliens.



They weren't aliens they were incestuous, virgin soul sucking werecats Rukia. ck


----------



## Jena (Jul 30, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> 1. Which were the best?


1. _The Shining_
2. _Carrie_



> 2. Which were the worst?


Any of the ones that were adapted for TV. All of them are mind-blowing in their awfulness. 

The worst is either _Langoliers_ or _Trucks_.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 23, 2012)

Not too bad for a couple of promo images. Could've been worse, I suppose.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Darabont's adaptations are the most overrated films ever. This guy seriously lacks any sort of directing skills.


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 23, 2012)

good; green mile, shawshank, misery, firestarter
bad; thinner, it(seriously worse then book but nearly unfilmable unless maybe rob zombie)

really want them to redo 'needful things' such a beautiful story, or make stephan king's 'insomnia'


----------



## horsdhaleine (Aug 24, 2012)

I have only watched two, Shawshank Redemption and The Green Mile. I love the stories and I have a very good impression of the writer. However, I believe a big chunk of the film's success goes to the cast and crew of the movie. I haven't read the book so I cannot make comparisons about the _faithfulness_ of the movie version. So far, I'm pleased and those two movies are in my list of favorite films.

But I watched those movie before 2001 or 2002. I've yet to know if they will have the same effect on me when I watch those movies again.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 25, 2012)

So, for the new 'Carrie' film, the "town destruction" set has been confirmed. Glad to see this pivotal plot point will finally be realized on film.

I'm real curious to see how Chloe Moretz does in this role. There's one too many young Hollywood actresses that are anointed with so much undeserved praise, that it manages to make my head spin. But in a group that consists of talentless pretenders like Jennifer Lawrence, Kristen Stewart, Dakota Fanning and Saoirse Ronan--Chloe Moretz manages to actually display an iota of talent, which is something none of the other aforementioned actresses have ever done. I'll be rooting for her, as the source material is one of my favorite pieces of literature from Stephen King. I'd really like to see this pulled of in the correct fashion for once.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 27, 2012)

I remember that 2002 TV remake of Carrie. It was more faithful to the book, but it was just so poorly done. I hope this upcoming remake will do it justice.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 28, 2012)

DePalma's take on 'Carrie' remains the best adaption so far, but it hasn't aged all that well. I thought the 2002 remake was fucking awful... almost as bad as 'The Rage', but not quite. There's no telling how this adaption is going to turn out--and in a world of one exceedingly awful remake after another--it's hard to predict how this will turn out. I'm just really, really hoping that Moretz can actually prove that she's worth the hype. If she nails this role, even with the criticism of her being too "naturally pretty" for the role, that will go a long way for her as well as the film, I think.

But this is me just having some sort of optimistic outlook on a film that could very well end up sucking, and sucking hard. You just can't tell any more with these films... if it's not one thing it's another. At the moment I'm currently expecting the worst, while hoping for the best.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 28, 2012)

lol, I didnt realize there was a 2002 remake.


----------

